# Ruffle Scarf Pattern



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had many, many people asking me for this pattern - and the ONLY way I know how to get this pattern to you is to type it out - I am only doing this once, so if you want this pattern, grab it whilst you can.
You will need- 100gms or about 420 yards of 4 ply or sock weight yarn. #5 US needles (3.74 mm)
Abbreviations: YO - yarn over
ssk: slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over.
K - knit.

Instructions: - 
Cast on 10 stitches
Row1 Knit
Row 2 (short row), Knit 7, put yarn in front of needle, slip one, turn, knit 8, turn
Row 3. Knit
Row 4. Knit
Row 5 - like row 2
Row 6 - K 8, YO, knit to end

Repeat these 6 rows until you have about 70 stitches (or used half your yarn).
Now the decreases start:
Row 1. Knit
Row 2: (short row) Knit 7, put yarn in front of needle, slip one, turn, knit 8, turn
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: Knit
Row 5: same as row 2.
Row 6: K7, ssk, YO, ssk, knit to end
Repeat these six rows till you have 10 stitches left.
Cast off...thread in ends - 
READY.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you bettyirene. :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!

And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!

I just have one question: How long is the one you made? Tip-to-tip and neck-to-bottom edge.

Thanks again!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


I didn't measure it , but probably from finger tip to finger tip with arms opened wide...it goes around the neck - crosses over, and then comes around the front again....it is lovely to knit, and soft and warm against the skin, and I made it from sock yarn, as you can probably see.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Love the yarn, and the pattern. Thanks for sharing it with us. Sock yarn is my favorite for soft and stretchy and warm.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you bettyirene.


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Wonderful scarf! This looks like it could also be used as a shawl. Is it onlg enough in the middle for the back?


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. I can't wait to try it. I'm also giving the pattern to my granddaughter who is in a knitting club at her University. They knit scarves for the homeless and for families who are sitting in children's wings of hospitals waiting for their child or whomever to get better. They will love making this scarf. As my granddaughter tells me, "even a homeless woman like a pretty scarf."


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it. Thanks so much.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you bettyirene and thank you Jessica-Jean for formatting.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you....I have never made one of these scarves, but I will now!!
julie


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern.going to have a go at it.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I will get started on it now for my dil's birthday at the end of the month. I want to use a summer weight yarn. What do you think?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Bettyirene...I have copied it off and really look fwd to knitting it...I've been doing potato chip scarves lately and this looks better and similar....love it...I'ts only the umpteenth project I have on the back burner! LOL :lol:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi. Bettyirene,
Nice job you did on your scarf, and thank you for the pattern.

Hi. Jessica-Jean,
Thank you for the download to your pattern on your site on
Ravelry, Ravelry is another great site to be on.
Great job lassies, GREAT JOB.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you! That looks like a nice warm addition for our Minnesota winters!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Ez2 - Love your Bluebird and fairy! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, bettyirene... I love this one!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> Thank you bettyirene and thank you Jessica-Jean for formatting.


And thanks to both from me, too!!


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you to both Bettyirene and Jessica-Jean for their efforts!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


Thank you JessicaJean for dong this for me - I am none too clever when it comes to computers.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I was only too happy to share this pattern with you all, as I loved making it - I guess you could play around with it, and instead of going to 70 stitches in the middle - keep adding, until it is as wide as you want it, before decreasing...


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Betty Irene. Now, I have to get the yarn.


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

Thankyou so much. I needed something different to use up some stash. It kind of got out of hand one me when I was making charity items. Now that the charity isnt accepting them I have a mountain of yarn to get rid of. 
Brenda


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful! Thank you, BettyIrene.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I was only too happy to share this pattern with you all, as I loved making it - I guess you could play around with it, and instead of going to 70 stitches in the middle - keep adding, until it is as wide as you want it, before decreasing...


 Thank you so much for the pattern. It is different from other scarves I have knit so will enjoy this one! I really like the picture of your scarf too.

:thumbup:


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean, too!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamatubs said:


> ... *charity isn't accepting them* ...


What? Why isn't the charity accepting them? I've never heard of such a thing! Businesses close and go out of business, but charities??!!? There are always the needy. How can a charity refuse donations?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you & thank you & thank you for sharing this lovely pattern for a ruffle scarf/shawl. And thank you to bettyirene & to Jessica-
Jean. Looking forward to knitting & wearing this gem.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Find another charity to donate to.....someone will appreciate your work and many need your generosity...
julie


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


Jessica-Jean, Thanks for putting the ruffle scarf pattern into pdf form. Like you I almost didn't open this topic either for the same reason. So glad I decided to open it.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank You Bettyirene and Jessica-Jean.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.
Did you use self striping yarn, or change colours yourself?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> Did you use self striping yarn, or change colours yourself?


I used self striping sock yarn - lovely and soft and warm


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I used self striping sock yarn - lovely and soft and warm


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting it into a PDF


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much! I think I like it better than the Pimpelliese I just finished. Duly added to my to-do list!
> 
> And to think ... I almost didn't open this topic at all, because I thought (feared?) it was another one about the blasted ruffle 'yarn'!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean for formatting this pattern into PDF. I kept putting off opening this thread because of the same reason, but I'm glad I did open it because I also saw the Pimpelliese pattern you made. I like that also.  Where did you get the pattern for that? Love the triangular edge. Thanks again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean for formatting this pattern into PDF. I kept putting off opening this thread because of the same reason, but I'm glad I did open it because I also saw the Pimpelliese pattern you made. I like that also.  Where did you get the pattern for that? Love the triangular edge. Thanks again.


If you go to the link to my Pimpelliese, you'll see this line, "Pattern Pimpelliese by Christine Ebers". The word Pimpelliese in that line is clickable and will take you to the free pattern for it. Gotta love Ravelry!


----------

